# 2010 Hunting Hotties



## speckledredfish

My Wife with her first buck Leon Co.


----------



## Feathershredder

*First duck hunt*

My GF freezing in the duck blind friday after thanksgiving


----------



## texas8point

we need a thumbs up button (like FaceBook)........


----------



## slmc

Girlfriend with her first deer. Killed in Mason last Sunday.
Got a little blood on her but not much. Figured I better not push it since she shot that deer through the heart at a hundred yards.


----------



## HELLRZR

The wife after her 1st dove hunting trip earlier this year.


----------



## ramrunner

My 3 year old, Emerson, on her first sit in the stand...it was October and we had been through two diapers at that point (thanks to the Coke!). Daddy left the Elmo potty in the truck


----------



## dlove

My wife with her Mountain Zebra Namibia 2010


----------



## Bayduck

*Thanksgiving Weekend*

near San Saba

daughters 1st deer.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006

I'd love to participate, but the last time I posted a picture of my wife, someone PM'd me wanting to know how to get a hold of her contact info ...

Good to see some ladies enjoying the sport!


----------



## Trouthunter

> The wife after her 1st dove hunting trip earlier this year.


LOL! Camo, painted toenails and flipflops...that's pretty funny 

TH


----------



## Trouthunter

Davis that dog with your wife in the back of the truck looks like he knows what it's all about.

Nice pictures everyone.

TH


----------



## CHARLIE

MY GIRLFRIENDS MOTHER


----------



## wampuscat




----------



## TroutMaster76

LMAO @ Charlie's pic!!!


----------



## Blue Water Breaux

First deer- I enjoy saying to her "co'mere, deer"


----------



## Auer Power

My wife


----------



## espanolabass

This could me my favorite thread


----------



## Ridin_Skinny

*Pic*



CHARLIE said:


> MY GIRLFRIENDS MOTHER


HAHAHA


----------



## saltwatersensations

My girl with her doe. Dropped her in her tracks.


----------



## btreybig

Pig that I shot the day after Thanksgiving. Shes a better model than I am.


----------



## Tommy2000

Granddaughter and buck.


----------



## Tommy2000

Granddaughter Tonya and buck.


----------



## 535

quick pic I snapped unbeknownst to my girl in Co. the other day when she was getting into the barn, she had "cat patrol" on a jeep ride/hike


----------



## Oceola

*Debbi's deer*

My daughter Debbi took these deer.

(1) Her first deer, Florida.

(2) A seven and an eight point she took in Georgia...Twenty minutes apart from the same stand.

(3) an eight she took the folowing year...same stand again


----------



## State_Vet

Kris and her buck this year


----------



## RJustice

*My girlfriend Thanksgiving weekend.*

Overwatching a pond next to a clearing.


----------



## troutslayer

my wife on a friends lease


----------



## spurgersalty

RJustice said:


> Overwatching a pond next to a clearing.


Just out of line of fire huh! Woulda been a better pic if wee could see the rifling in the barrel. Lol JK.

GREAT PICS EVERYONE.

GREAT THREAD


----------



## RJustice

I work very very hard at staying "just out of line of fire." Ha ha ha. And if you notice you can see the bolt is open.


----------



## LouietheDrifter

dlove said:


> My wife with her Mountain Zebra Namibia 2010


Looks like Gras Ranch?


----------



## Rusty S

jc said:


> quick pic I snapped unbeknownst to my girl in Co. the other day when she was getting into the barn, she had "cat patrol" on a jeep ride/hike


We need a face before we judge.:ac550: rs


----------



## texas8point




----------



## Auer Power

RJustice said:


> And if you notice you can see the bolt is open.


I never even saw a gun :dance:


----------



## Mojo281

Here's a pic of Wing_buster87's girl (left) and one of her friends from dove season...


----------



## Outcast

First deer and recent hunt!


----------



## dsave45

2010 buck down


----------



## brush popper

*Not a hunting picture but she is my little HOTTIE*

Like I said it's not a hunting picture but she is my HOTTIE!!! 
Well I tell her she's gorgeous everday and she say's she's GEORGEOUS (for some reason she can't say gorgeous). Thanksgiving day getting the kid's and their cousin's together is work.


----------



## keller bay

this is my second reward after the primary reward of a nice 10


----------



## marshhunter

Mojo281 said:


> Here's a pic of Wing_buster87's girl (left) and one of her friends from dove season...


i wanna go huntin with wingbuster....mainly wingbusters girl friend's friends

lmao


----------



## crashboatbasin

she love to go, just won't kill anything


----------



## Roger

Mu grandaughter and her first deer. Up in Arkansas over Thanksgiving.......


----------



## snapperslayer

marshhunter said:


> i wanna go huntin with wingbuster....mainly wingbusters girl friend's friends
> 
> lmao


x2. HAHA!:cheers:


----------



## set the hook

saltwatersensations said:


> My girl with her doe. Dropped her in her tracks.












Great pic. hope the timestamp is wrong...just saying


----------



## Spec-Rig.006

snapperslayer said:


> x2. HAHA!:cheers:


... Probably warm a lap real good ... ! Looky here ...


----------



## Cincolomas

*My wifes first buck in 7 years!*

Wife hasn't really been able to hunt in 7 years due to being busy raising all of our kiddos! Buck is a typical 9 point with a 3 in. kicker on his left base. Very proud of her!


----------



## CHARLIE

Well I was thinking about putting my 60 year old wife's picture up here but I dont want to hurt any feelings of any of yall youngsters. Really great pictures of beautiful women..

Charlie


----------



## nate56

me and my 7 month hottie heading to the stand...


----------



## rbritt

*Ben, your wife is way too good looking for you! lol*

How has the season been?

Ron


----------



## rbritt

*My 12 yr old's deer*

This deer is leading the Muy Grande Longest Spike Division. almost 46" of main beams, Scored 96 with 2 spikes!

Ron


----------



## troutredfish

Spec-Rig.006 said:


> ... Probably warm a lap real good ... ! Looky here ...


warm up............it would catch on fire:slimer: I like fire


----------



## Spec-Rig.006

Ha ... ! For real ...

You know, for 16,000 views ... you'd think there'd be more posts on this thread. I guess you guys are embarassed you're wives are shooting bigger deer ... !


----------



## Specxican

Thats a big spike I think you got that won !


----------



## capt.sandbar

Auer Power said:


> My wife


 Buy that girl some new jeans... She done wore the knees out on those..


----------



## troutredfish

capt.sandbar said:


> Buy that girl some new jeans... She done wore the knees out on those..


 I'm sorry........not really:slimer:


----------



## capt.sandbar

troutredfish said:


> I'm sorry........not really:slimer:


 I knew that one wasn't gonna come out right... oops..


----------



## rat race

*Daughters and their deer.*

Here is my girls with their deer, my youngest shot a nice 7 point and my oldest shot a real nice 9 point.


----------



## workn2huntnfish

rat race said:


> Here is my girls with their deer, my youngest shot a nice 7 point and my oldest shot a real nice 9 point.


WOW! That 9 point is a hoss! Outstanding deer for both of your girls.


----------



## rlw

That 9 goes up on the wall for sho. Very nice,


----------



## seeing reds

*Wife showing the guns*

Serious hunter!


----------



## rat race

rlw said:


> That 9 goes up on the wall for sho. Very nice,


Yes that is going to cost me some coin.


----------



## workn2huntnfish

rat race said:


> Yes that is going to cost me some coin.


Well, give us the numbers on the 9 point, please. B&C, weight, county, etc. Thank you.


----------



## Sugars Pop

*Daughters bucks*

Couple bucks my daughters shot last week in Junction.


----------



## rat race

workn2huntnfish said:


> Well, give us the numbers on the 9 point, please. B&C, weight, county, etc. Thank you.


The deer was killed in Milam county Thanksgiving weekend. It was 18 deg that morning and my daughter usually will not go out if it is too cold, but she decided to go anyway. She had seen the buck the afternoon before with 5 does but the were 400 yrds away. All night she was telling me about "her" buck. She kept saying "Dad if I shoot him will you get him mounted"? I told her that if he was a good one we would put him on the wall. At 6:45 the next morning I hear a shot from her direction followed by a text message saying she had shot the buck from yesterday. I made my way to where she was hunting and it did not take long to tell her that that dear was going to the taxidermist. It is the largest (both body and horns) deer that has ever been seen on our place. We have ~100 acres on the Little River just outside Cameron Texas.

We did not have a scale at the camp so I don't have a weight but I would guess to say better than 150lbs live weight. I only took a few measurements on the rack while we were there, I plan on getting an official score when it gets back from the taxidermist. Here is what I remember.

9 points
Width(inside)- 18"
Main Beams- 22.5 and 21.5"
G1- both 4" including a 4" split on the left
G2- 10.5 and 11"
G3- 9.5 and 9

These are rough measurements and I did not get any mass measurements or the other spreads.

I would like to know what everything thinks it will score. I am thinking 145ish.

RR


----------



## Leroy Toughjeans

*Sugars Pop*








Registered Users-pm+
That 2nd buck looks like he had his tail whipped


----------



## Spec-Rig.006

Yup ... between 142" and 148" depending on the mass ... fantastic looking deer!


----------



## 04TXAg

*Our Newest 2Cool Hunting Hottie*

We were blessed with our little Avery (our first) on November 26th! She's not ready for the recoil just yet.....but I'm counting down the days! :cheers:


----------



## PenMakerWillie

*My wife*

It was cold this past weekend, being her 1st trip ever she wasn't used to the cold.


----------



## Droptine7

First deer. Killed at family ranch near rocksprings. Would not get close enough after kill for any blood on the face someone gave her the heads up.


----------



## rebelangler

Here is my hunting hottie..this was her first season to hunt and i was very impressed with all her kills this year. she took her first deer the day after thanksgiving dropping a doe at 160 yards. then went back for the evening hunt the same day and dropped a very nice 8 point. well we made a last ditch effort for me to get a buck and went out this past weekend and luckily i was sitting on the wrong side of the blind to make the shot be she got this and OMG does it taste good (already had some while we processed 7 other deer from the past few weeks of hunting)...


----------



## El Ahogo

8 deer? Wow. you must be pretty hungry and have a ton of freezer space!


rebelangler said:


> Here is my hunting hottie..this was her first season to hunt and i was very impressed with all her kills this year. she took her first deer the day after thanksgiving dropping a doe at 160 yards. then went back for the evening hunt the same day and dropped a very nice 8 point. well we made a last ditch effort for me to get a buck and went out this past weekend and luckily i was sitting on the wrong side of the blind to make the shot be she got this and OMG does it taste good (already had some while we processed 7 other deer from the past few weeks of hunting)...


----------



## rebelangler

it feeds more than 1 family for a year and most of them where management deer..


----------



## mywifeshusband

*your luck*

your luck i let you claim her she is my DIL. DAD


----------



## blueproline

my wifes first duck hunt...


----------



## rockyraider

rat race said:


> Here is my girls with their deer, my youngest shot a nice 7 point and my oldest shot a real nice 9 point.


That buck on the bottom looks like a horse, holy cow. Great job, I had no idea they had deer like that in Cameron.


----------



## davis300

Not ready yet but can't wait till she is!


----------



## huntr4life

My wife had a little success this year. The doe she shot at 184 yards and it was an awesome shot, surprised the heck out of me.


----------



## Etexhunter

Hey Scott, the lady can flat out shoot.. I'de be careful if I were you !!


----------



## huntr4life

Etexhunter said:


> Hey Scott, the lady can flat out shoot.. I'de be careful if I were you !!


Heck Bobby, I don't even know if I would have shot that far and never would have thought she was going to shoot, but I looked at her trigger finger and said to myself "Is she fixing to...Boom! Dead Deer:dance:


----------



## sfotiades




----------



## Trouthunter

*Well Not My Hottie*

But I've stayed in the same Holiday Inn Express as she has, just not at the same time. She's a Hottie though 

Everett Johnson's wife Pam.

Pam shot a nice buck on the Rooke Ranch with Fair Chase Hunting at Woodsboro, TX this past weekend.

This eight-pointer green-scored 144 B&C gross. G2's are 11.5 and 12 inches;
spread was an even 20 inches inside. Hard to imagine a better eight-pointer
or prettier "management" deer.

Congratulations Pam!

TH


----------



## bountyhunter

One more.....


----------



## workn2huntnfish

Here's some pics of my Huntin' Hottie! This was Laura's first year ever hunting and she is smitten. She has hunted from a climbing stand in 20 degree weather and this past weekend in the rain while muzzleloader season was ending, all in the National Forest. For her first taste of success near Christmas, we went to a buddy's place in Eden, just east of San Angleo, and she shot three deer, two doe and a spike, all neck shots. I had a blast being seated next to her in the two person blind and listening to her excited breath and nervous subtle movements. After she shot the first doe that Sunday morning, I asked her if she wanted to go see it and she replied, 'no, there might be another deer around." And, there was. Fifteen minutes later, here comes a billy goat spike and BOOM! Laura puts that one down. After much high five-ing and hugging, we went to look at the fine animals. Laura was thrilled. 
Later that evening, we go to stand and what do you know, here come a small herd of does and yearlings. Ol' dead eye Laura, draws down on the biggest doe and BAM! down goes her third deer of the day. I have hunted 43 years and never shot three deer in one day. She uses a single shot Rossi in 22-250, Bushnell 3X9 scope, with a bull barrell. She used my 22-250 Savage on her third deer. Her next goal is a buck from the East Texas woods in the National Forest.


----------



## Hydrocat

My huntress with her years take- first axis, whitetail and first quail!


----------



## duck_slayer89

my hunting hotties


----------



## mywifeshusband

I think there is a bunch of lucky guys out there with thier hunting partners. I know I am very lucky to have my fine wife and our son's energetic wife that cleaned the first deer she shot. The macho dudes just backed up and said yes ma'am you fit at this lease. I learned long ago that with my wife with me we had way more fun and with the kids coming out now they understand that the quiet nights and the stars are wonderful things to share around the firepit.


----------



## aggieanglr

Here's my bestfriend and wife of almost 13 years with her first South Texas kill.


----------



## bamahunter

First Duck Hunt


----------



## Fishboy724

*Summer's 1st Buck*

My 12 year old daughter Summer with her first buck taken in Ingram this year. She had shot does and pigs before but this was her first buck, and the biggest one shot on the lease this year.


----------



## aggie2015

i dont yelled at for duck hunting too much but not taking her with me...
sorry idk how to post pics they r all on facebook


----------

